# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Список глаголов, требующих творительный падеж

## Medved

Начинаю новый топик по глаголам, которые требуют творительного падежа (без предлога).
Чем можно дополнить список, как его поменять, нужны ли такие списки для других падежей,
по-отдельности или объединить с этим списком? 
Выкладывайте свои идеи, господа!

----------


## Medved

быть Он был знаменитым учёным  являться Наше предприятие является лидером российского машиностроения  обладать Александр обладает всеми вышеперечисленными качествами  владеть Я владею русским языком  казаться Он казался воспитанным человеком  показаться Сначала решение уравнений показалось мне простой задачей  оказаться Он оказался невоспитанным человеком  становиться Ваш сын стал успешным бизнесменом  называться Раньше ружья назывались мушкетами  считаться Санкт-Петербург считается красивейшим городом России.  стоять Не стой столбом, делай что-нибудь  вставать После удара током, волосы Игоря встали дыбом  застывать Увидев змею, Марина застыла столбом  страдать Моя знакомая страдала потерей памяти  рисковать Не стоит рисковать своей жизнью ради денег  болеть Иван болеет редким заболеванием  маяться Пока все работали, Максим дурью маялся  выбирать Александра выбрали представителем нашей компании в Италии  избирать Василия избрали представителем нашей компании в Англии  назначать Марию назначили представителем нашей компании во Франции  работать Василий работает системным программистом  заниматься Я занимаюсь резьбой по дереву  руководить Нашей фирмой руководит молодая женщина  служить Пётр служит пограничником на границе с Китаем  командовать Генерал командует войсками  управлять Управлять космическим кораблём очень сложно  восторгаться Пётр восторгался прекрасными картинами русских художников  восхищаться Гости столицы восхищались её достопримечательностями  любоваться Я любовался восхитительным закатом на море  наслаждаться Наконец мы можем насладиться обществом друг друга  гордиться Мы гордимся своим народом  интересоваться В последнее время я интересуюсь живописью  увлекаться Максим увлекается настольным теннисом  пользоваться Женщины пользуются дорогой косметикой  делиться Евгений поделился добытыми деньгами с Еленой  жертвовать Алексей пожертвовал последними деньгами чтобы выручить брата  питаться Зимой зайцы питаются нежной корой молодых деревьев

----------


## maxmixiv

"Требуют" - это слишком сильно сказано. _Служить_, _избирать_ и другие могут потребовать и дательный, и винительный, и ...
Поэтому может быть есть смысл составить относительно компактный список из, скажем, 500 часто используемых глаголов, но с кучей колонок?
И примеры в последней колонке.    *Глагол         Род.     Дат.     Вин.   Тв.    Предл.      Примеры*
Служить         -        +        -      +     + (на,в)   Дат.: Служил Гаврила президенту
                                                          Тв.: Гаврила служит почтальоном
                                                          Предл.: Гаврила бы служил на флоте 
Глаголы вообще трудно классифицировать...Может быть разделить массив по типам действия, типа "состояния"/"движения"/... Ну или по алфавиту, как сейчас. 
p.s. Табличка не выходит - пробелы глотаются.

----------


## it-ogo

Задача, достойная титана!  стоять страдать маяться ...  Лучше всего скопировать сюда словарь. Творительный падеж можно прикрутить к любому глаголу, вопрос - что это будет или может значить. Это только с винительным падежом такой фокус проходит, типа переходные и непереходные глаголы.

----------


## Medved

it-ogo, maxmixiv спасибо за отзывы.   

> Задача, достойная титана!

 Ну, это же не на день задача. Постоянно пополнять можно. И только _без предлогов_. С предлогами - да, можно любой падеж прикрутить. Предлоги, они ведь сами по себе изменяют падеж, типа "идти лесом", "идти по лесу", "идти от леса". Их вообще нецелесообразно сюда включать, т.к. тогда список будет вообще бесконечный. А так - задумываешься, какой бы падеж прикрутить без предлога и понимаешь что вариантов-то не так уж много.

----------


## rv9yw

> Задача, достойная титана!  стоять страдать маяться ...  Лучше всего скопировать сюда словарь. Творительный падеж можно прикрутить к любому глаголу, вопрос - что это будет или может значить. Это только с винительным падежом такой фокус проходит, типа переходные и непереходные глаголы.

 Мне кажется, Евгений выбрал, те глаголы, которые не употребляются без продолжения в виде творительного падежа.
 Например. Женщины издавна пользуются косметикой. 
 Ну вы ведь не скажете (смотря конечно от контекста) Женщины издавна пользуются. Хочется добавить чем пользуются) 
 Другой пример с Вашим глаголом "стоять" - Я здесь стою. Легко употребляется без уточнения с кем или чем я тут стою.

----------


## Medved

*rv9yw*
Я вписываю только глаголы с творительным падежом *без предлога*. Глагол стоять, чтобы после него употребить творительный падеж, требует предлога, например стоять с кем/чем или за кем/чем, но с предлогами - список получится бесконечный, потому что так можно к любому глаголу прикрутить творительный падеж. 
P.S. Добавил "маяться" (стоять не подходит, а страдать - уже есть в списке).

----------


## it-ogo

*Eugene-p, а почему, собственно без предлогов? Из каких соображений? 
Мне кажется, это искусственная постановка вопроса. Любое действие может происходить при помощи чего-то (не считая других функций творительного). Так что виртуально именно любой глагол может иметь дополнение в творительном падеже. На практике конкретные сочетания могут отсутствовать или быть редки, но это диктуется именно практикой, а не свойствами языка, а значит любое такое "правило" крайне ненадежно. Полагаться на метод исключения - неблагодарное занятие. Эрудиции может не хватить. Язык имеет слишком много ответвлений.  rv9yw, угу. Мой компьютер работает. Не употребляется? Мой компьютер работает компьютером? И т.д. 
А женщины пользуются косметикой? Ну, пусть* *пользуются.*

----------


## it-ogo

> Глагол стоять, чтобы после него употребить творительный падеж, требует предлога, например стоять с кем/чем или за кем/чем, но с предлогами - список получится бесконечный, потому что так можно к любому глаголу прикрутить творительный падеж.

 Стоять столбом, раком, лицом к стене?

----------


## it-ogo

Вот с возвратными глаголами творительный идет не очень хорошо, ездись они конем!

----------


## Medved

*it-ogo*
Добавил, спасибо.
Почему без предлогов - я уже дважды или трижды пояснил.
Предлоги можно выделить в отдельную таблицу и уже потом ими прикручивать какие надо падежи к любому глаголу. 
предлог - от
падеж - родительный
пример - И подушка, как лягушка, *ускакала/убежала/сбежала/отбежала/упрыгала/отпрыгнула/отползла/уползла/улетела/отлетела/умотала/смоталась/сделала ноги/свалила/отодвинулась/отошла/ушла* от меня.

----------

